# Cheap Adhesive Tape???



## johnsnelling (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys I am wondering where y'all might know a good place to get some adhesive tape? The companies we have been going through are great but we need something cheaper but with good quality still. Any thought's?  

Thanks, John


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 24, 2016)

There are so many different kinds of tape. What are you using the tape for??


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2016)

Gaffers tape.
Comes in a variety of sizes and colors.
Doesn't leave a residue when removed.
Don't leave home without it.

Like so many things, you get what you pay for and cheaper often means doesn't do as good a job.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2016)

Check with pixmedic.  He probably has a line on cheap adhesive tape.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 24, 2016)

Adhesive Tapes: Amazon.com

Preferred Tape

Adhesive Tape Products, (ATP) | Miami, Florida | Pressure sensitive self-adhesive tapes and dispensers | Adhesive Tape Products

Request a Quote or Sample | Can-Do National Tape

Adhesives, Chemicals and Tape at Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## tirediron (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep, gaff-tape.  Not cheap, but it works.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 24, 2016)

KmH said:


> Gaffers tape.
> Comes in a variety of sizes and colors.
> Doesn't leave a residue when removed.
> Don't leave home without it.
> ...



I agree with gaffer's tape, but I don't think it can be used in the same sentence as "cheap."


----------

